# What are iWheels?



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

I keep seeing iwheel versions for sale and I guess I am clueless as to what exactly an iwheel is and what is the attraction?I don`t see how white wheels and such is anything that looks good or is it just me?


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm guess that they are the same just made in all white material and fewer of them are made, so the vakue will go up. Sort of like the Treasure Hunt's and Super treasure Hunt's in Diecast's


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Kinda what I thought but does iwheel stand for anything or just a name they came up with?


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

That I don't know. But just wait one of the slot Gods in here will tell you. lol


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

i think it's cause ipods and imacs were white to start, and they just are trying to piggyback on the branding. 

I'm in marketing, it's a pretty old trick, kinda shifty, but it works.

john


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

iWheels are usually a 3rd color version of an Auto World series release. They are usually pearl white with white chassis and tires and sometimes the rims are different, chrome versus painted fro example. They are randomly inserted in assortments but can be purchased directly from AW's store. They replaced the "White Thunder" and "White Lightning" variations. I'm assuming because they were associated with the Johnny Lightning versions of the slot cars.

-Paul


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

"Collectors" collect them. They are a bit overpriced for those of us who just run them.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

The first thing to do is swap out the white tires for black ones!!! Most of the white tires seem to turn yellow anyways...Just my thoughts...RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Great for re-paints if you can get them cheap!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I prefer the old "white thunder" tag. When they did 3 per 12 car release it was cool, now there's just to many of them made.

Remember when they did the red chassis red torino? I called Tom and told him he should have put red tires on it and labeled it a "Red Thunder" with flames on the packages, he laughed and said, Yea, and people would get pissed and find stuff to complain about anyway.


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> The first thing to do is swap out the white tires for black ones!!! Most of the white tires seem to turn yellow anyways...Just my thoughts...RM


I think they look pretty dumb with white tires anyway.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

torredcuda said:


> I think they look pretty dumb with white tires anyway.


Thank you sir!!! RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

It's short for "I wheel & deal slot cars" isn't it?  :tongue:


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Red aw chassis also can be found under some pinkish/red gtx's with green tint.(I think release 2):thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

copperhead71 said:


> Red aw chassis also can be found under some pinkish/red gtx's with green tint.(I think release 2):thumbsup:


Yes but theuy weren't translucent. I have some of them.

iWheels are just anotjher way to pick your pockets lol 

Although if you ask CTVSowner, he swears they run far better than regular chassis.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

Sounds like slot cars made and sold by Apple.


----------

